# Newegg Ships Counterfeit i7 Processors



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

http://tech.icrontic.com/news/newegg-accidentally-ships-counterfeit-core-i7-920-processors/

I would be quite mad lol.


----------



## Rob Pearson (Jul 10, 2003)

Yeah, that would not be cool at all.


----------

